# i feel very bad mentally



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i smoked some weed from a new dealer 2 weeks ago and had a huge panic attack from it, i chalked it down to experience and decided to leave it a week and try a little again, some bad feeling so i threw it away. last saturday i had drank almost a whole 2 litre bottle of coke and huge dairy milk bar and started to get a sense of dread that continued all weekend. didnt feel great at work but it subsided throughout the week. now this weekend has been more interesting, it feels like a constant state of low level panic and im panicking about mental health. i dont feel like theres another personality there but it feels like i need to concentrate to hold one back. i can see a weird name whilst im reading something and then get the sense that if i keep reading it then that will be the name of this delusional personality thats trying to break through. now today i feel something to the left of me, no idea what, just a sense of dread to the left.

looking at it objectively i think its just panic, but i had a week of near panic attacks just before i got sick with lg/fbo, and also i see some people on here are on anti psychotic medication and was wondering why they get prescribed it?


----------



## WeAllHaveStories (Sep 13, 2014)

deleted


----------



## unknown (Oct 9, 2014)

^ I believe it is caused by both of them.


----------

